# [Sammelthread] Tekkit Lite (Tekkit)



## L1qu1dat0r (29. Januar 2013)

Dank neffle spiel ich seit ein paar Tagen ,die Minecraft Modifikation Tekkit Lite.
Die Möglichkeiten die sich damit bieten sind schon Enorm.
Angefangen von Solar-,Wind-,Wasserkraft-Strom,über Transportröhren,Logistiksysteme,Bergbau,
Autocraftsystemen,bis zu Atomreaktorn und Pc`s die in Lua zu Programieren sind.(usw.)
Wer jetzt Neugierig geworden ist kann sich Tekkit(Tekkit Lite)hier runterladen.

Technic Pack — The Home of Technic and Tekkit

Gestartet wird immer über den Launcher(Man kann Mincraft Paralel dazu Starten).
Einzugeben sind,Mincraft - Anmeldenahme und Passwort.
Jetzt kannst du die Version (links)auswählen,die du Spielen möchtest.(unter Optionen den Ram zuweisen)
Das Starten dauert einen Augenblick.

Sehr empfehlen kann ich die Deutschen Youtube Tut`s von MultiDeamonhunter.

Tekkit Tutorials - YouTube
Allerdings verwendet er Tekkit.Das in einigen Funktionen von Tekkit Lite abweicht.

Mit seiner Hilfe hab ich geschaft ein Autobergwerk zu bauen.(allerdings muss man die Motoren mit Generatoren betreiben,anstatt mit Solarstrom)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Das Bild hab ich schon im MC Bilderthread veröffentlicht)

Das Autosortiersystem für das Abgebaute Gestein funktioniert auch Tadellos.
Im Moment versuch ich mich an einer Autocraftingstation(Cobbelstone wird im Ofen zu Stein gebrannt,dann im Crafter zu Steinziegel gemacht.danach soll der Stein in ein Großes Steinlager^^.
Ich habe allerdings das Problem,das ich in der Wiki nicht´s wirklich griffiges finde ,wie Elemente zusammengehören.
Das suchen nach den zusammenhängen nimmt schonmal den Halben Abend an Zeit in Anspruch.

Z.b. Das man mit Holzröhren(Woodpipe)Sachen aus Crafter,Kisten usw. herausziehen kann.
Die Funktionieren aber nur ,wenn man drunter oder drüber einen Redstone-Motor anbringt.
Anschliessen lassen sich aber nur Goldröhren oder Kisten.

Wenn ihr die Elemente erklären könntet,die ihr schon wisst währe das eine Grosse Hilfe.
Gerne mit Bild,oder Genauer Bezeichnung(Tekkit Lite)^^.

MFG
KillerPfote
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Help^^.
Welche Röhre brauche ich, um Steine vomBlulectric Furnance(elektrischen Ofen) zum Automatic Crafting Tabel in
die Sorting Machine zu leiten ??
Die Wooden Pipe macht voll den Ärger^^.
========================================================================


----------



## Monstermoe (30. Januar 2013)

Hab es mal ausprobiert, echt super


----------



## neflE (30. Januar 2013)

Hey Pfote 
Finde die Idee zu dem Modpack einen eigenenen Sammelthread zu erstellen super, da das ganze schon ziemlich Umfangreich und auch kompliziert ist. 
So zu deinen Problem.
Was zusammenpasst ist eigentlich immer das was aus demselben Mod kommt. Sonst geht Probieren über Studieren ^^
Ich selber arbeite gerne mit dem Redpower sachen und kommen wir auch zur lösung deines 2. Problems 
Ich hab jetzt einfach mal angenommen, dass Bluectric=Electric ist 
Ich nutze sehr gerne die Tubes anstelle von den Pipes und mit denen geht das super. Einfach einen Filter Hinter den Ofen so rum wir hier auf dem Bild, der spuckjt nämlich durchs kleinere Loch aus, über die Redstonetube mit einem wiederkehrenden signal versorgt (kann acuh dierekt angeschlossen werden) und schon Pumpt der Filter die fertig gebratenen sachen aus dem Gerät. Funktioniert auch super mit Autocrafting Tables und Brauständen und und und.
Deshalb mag ich die Dinger so 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Memphys (30. Januar 2013)

Nope, Bluelectric ist Bluelectric, stammt aus irgendeinem anderen Techmod. Dafür ist allerdings afaik auch ein Crossover-Mod vorinstalliert der Energie von zB. Buildcraft auf Industrialcraft übertragen kann (oder eben Industrialcraft zu Bluelectric). Ansonsten gibts noch Solar Panels (sind so flach, nicht ganze Blöcke wie die von IC²) die Bluelectric-Energy erzeugen.

Wenn du eine kurze Einführung in das Pipe-System willst kann ich eben was dazu aufschreiben. Hat Tekkit-Lite eigentlich Logistic Pipes direkt dabei? Wenn nicht, ist nur zu empfehlen. Logistic Pipes ist eine kleine Erweiterung von BC die "intelligente" Röhren implementiert, die zB. automatisch ein gewünschtes Teil aus irgendeiner ans Röhrensystem angeschlossenen Kiste ziehen oder auch automatisches Craften vereinfachen (ermöglichen zB. das direkte Craften von Goldgears aus 4 Sticks, 4 Stein und 4 Eisen mit nur einem Click, sofern die ganzen entsprechenden Auto-Craftingtables mit den Rezepten drin im System sind)

Zu deinem Hilfegesuch: Normalerweise zieht man immer mit Wooden pipes bzw. Waterproof Wooden Pipes Zeug aus irgendwelchen Inventars, allerdings wird da auch nicht jeder Block unterstützt. Ob man aus sonem Furnace ziehen kann weiß ich nicht, ich hab das immer gemieden wie die Pest weil ich keinen Bock hatte NOCH ein Kraftwerk zu bauen 
Stone (merke, Stone nicht Cobblestone) Pipes sollten sich auch an Wooden Pipes anschließen lassen.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (30. Januar 2013)

Noch ein paar Infos:Tekkit Lite ist wie Mincraft bei Roaming zu finden(Verknüpfung auf Desktop ist schon Hilfreich).
Mit der Holzaxt lassen sich Bäume komplett mit Einem Schlag fällen.
Instalierte Mod`s lassen sich im Hauptmenü unter Mods nachsehen^^.
@nefle: ich hab deine Version ausprobiert,hat leider nicht Funktioniert.Hab dann noch mal mit Woodpipe,das hat vom Ofen zum Crafter funktioniert.
Meine Solarelektrik ist ja auf dem Bild zu sehen ,das ist auch die Einzige,die einigermaßen zu gebrauchen ist.
@Memphys:Ne Einführung in Röhren wäre für alle eine Bereicherung.Logistic PipesMod ist bei Tekkit Lite dabei.
Wie benutzt man den Crossover-Mod ??
PS.:Funktioniert eigentlich Worldedit mit TekkitLite?Hab versucht Console zu instalieren,das ging leider nicht.(Die Holzaxt wird ja von einer anderen Mod verwendet)
Hatte danach versucht die Map in Mincraft zu "Eddiere"und danach zurückgeschoben.Da waren leider alle Tekkit-Elemente verschwunden^^.(Natürlich muss man vorher die Map Saven^^bei so Aktionen)

@Mempys: Das Witzige ist,das die Erste Craftinglinie Tadellos Funktioniert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als ich die zweite Baute fielen die Steine aus der Röhre usw..
Ein zweites Kraftwerk brauchst du nicht zu Bauen,da die Restone- Motoren mit Redstonedauersignal arbeiten(Schalter).

Jop,hab ich Gestern auch herausgefunden mit den Stonepipes.


----------



## Memphys (30. Januar 2013)

OK, setz ich mich mal dran. Beim Crossover-Mod muss ich zurückrudern: Er scheint rausgeflogen sein, ich finde zumindest nix mehr von. Ich schau mal nach obs irgendwas equivalentes, neues gibt. Forestry bietet auf jeden Fall Bluetricity (Bluelectric-Energy) und Electric Engines (EU) an und Forestry scheint ja drin zu sein.

Edit: Doch, der Mod ist noch vorhanden. *\tekkitlite\mods\PowerConverters_211.zip, allerdings weiß ich dann nicht genau wie der in der aktuellen Version funktioniert bzw. wie die Items heißen.
Edit2: Das Buildcraft-Kraftwerk brauch ich für meine Quarry bzw. evtl. Terraformer, ohne Combustion-Engines bringt dat nix^^


----------



## neflE (30. Januar 2013)

Worldedit für den Server funktioniert auf jeden fall, man muss nur vorher Bukkitforge (oder so weiß den genauen Namen nicht mehr) installieren  und dann manuell den Ordner "plugins" installieren und da Don wie bei bukkit üblich Worldedit installieren. Man kann aber (noch) nicht alle Blöcke benutzen.
Bei Tekkit Classic funktioniert das aber prächtig. Warum auch immer.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (30. Januar 2013)

THX für eure Hilfen bisher.
Komischerweise klappen jetzt vier Crafting-Linien (Buggy??)
Mit WE muss ich mal ausprobieren.(console muste ich immer nur in die jar einfügen)
Funktioniert das mit der Holzaxt,Baumfällen und WE-Markierungen??


----------



## DerpMonstah (30. Januar 2013)

Die Quarry's zb kannst du auch mit Energy Links befeuern. Brauchen Strom (IC² EUs) und als Output kommt dann ein conductive Pipe zum Quarry


----------



## Memphys (30. Januar 2013)

DerpMonstah schrieb:


> Die Quarry's zb kannst du auch mit Energy Links befeuern. Brauchen Strom (IC² EUs) und als Output kommt dann ein conductive Pipe zum Quarry


 
Jup, fand das mit Buildcraft allerdings rentabler... sone Quarry zieht ja auch ne ganze Menge. Combustion Engines zu befeuern ist keine große Sache, vor allem wenn man alle Möglichkeiten von Tekkit nutzen kann. Da n kleinen Atomreaktor hinzustellen oder n paar Solar Arrays zu bauen... ich weiß nicht. Umgerechnet braucht ne Quarry ja was um 80 EU/t um effizient zu arbeiten, mein ich.


----------



## DerpMonstah (30. Januar 2013)

Atomreaktor lohnt sich eh nicht. Ein einzelnes HV Array hat auch sehr gute leistung, bei weit weniger Risiko.


----------



## Memphys (30. Januar 2013)

DerpMonstah schrieb:


> Atomreaktor lohnt sich eh nicht. Ein einzelnes HV Array hat auch sehr gute leistung, bei weit weniger Risiko.


 
Naja, im alten Tekkit konnte man auf ca 5x5x5 Block n Atomreaktor bauen der 100% safe mit knapp unter 2048 EU/t Output lief, EE2 sei Dank. Aber wenn man weiß was man tut fliegen einem die Dinger EIGENTLICH auch unter normalen Umständen nicht um die Ohren. Und die HV Solar Arrays sind verdammt teuer...


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (31. Januar 2013)

DerpMonstah schrieb:


> Die Quarry's zb kannst du auch mit Energy Links befeuern. Brauchen Strom (IC² EUs) und als Output kommt dann ein conductive Pipe zum Quarry


 
Das hätte ich schon gemacht,weil es ja im Video Tut so erklärt wird.
Aber leider gibt es in Tekkit lite die nicht.

Aber Crafting-Line funtzt jetzt Perfekt mit Wooden Pipe^^.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (1. Februar 2013)

Hab jetzt den Quarry mit Solarstrom versorgt.Gefällt mir besser,wie mit den Generatoren.
Alte Hasen können jetzt einfach weiter Lesen.(Mache das für Beginner wie mich )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffe das die Schrift Groß genug ist ^^.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Funktioniert ganz Gut bis Sonnenuntergang.
Dann geht den BatBoxen langsam der Saft aus^^.

PS.:Redstone zieht auch bei Tekkit Lite jede Menge CPU-Power???
Ruckelt wie S..^^.Ca.25 Frames.Hab dem Game 8GB Ram gegeben,aber irgentwie zeigt der mir nur vier im Game an^^??

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Noch ein Tip zur Leistung:Mit den Grafikeistellungen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(unter ESC-Optionen-Grafikeinstellungen zu erreichen)

Hatte noch die Option "Weiche Beleuchtung" auf aus  gestellt und max. Frames.
Frames v. ca. 25 auf 55 FPS erhöht (direkt neben der Crafting-Line)


----------



## Memphys (2. Februar 2013)

Buildcraft - Pipes

*Was ist Buildcraft?*

Buildcraft ist ein Techmod für Minecraft der viele verschiedene Maschinen zum automatischen Ab- oder Aufbauen von Dingen und noch vieles mehr zu Minecraft hinzufügt. Ausserdem implementiert Buildcraft Pipes (=Röhren), die es ermöglichen Flüssigkeiten, Blöcke und sogar Buildcraft Energy (MJ) zu bewegen. Mit diesen wollen wir uns beschäftigen.


*Welche Arten von Pipes gibt es?*

Prinzipiell gibt es 3 Arten von Pipes:

_Normale Pipes_: Sie tragen keine besondere Bezeichnung und nennen sich einfach nur zB. "_Stone Pipe_". Sie dienen dazu alle möglichen Blöcke zu bewegen. Items können prinzipiell auf zwei Wegen in die Pipes gelangen - sie werden von _Obsidian Pipes_ angesaugt oder sie werden über _Wooden Pipes_ aus Inventorys gepumpt. Einmal in der Pipe bewegen sie sich immer dem Verlauf der Pipe nach, bis sie an eine Kreuzung/Abzweigung kommen. Dort verteilen sie sich, sofern nicht durch spezielle Pipes anders geregelt, gleichmäßig auf die verschiedenen möglichen Wege.
Alle normalen Pipes:
- Stone
- Cobblestone
- Wooden
- Iron
- Gold
- Diamond
- Emerald
- Sandstone
- Void
- Obsidian


_Waterproof Pipes:_ Nach dem Material der Pipe steht immer noch ein "Waterproof", also zB. "_Stone Waterproof Pipe_". Diese Pipes können, wie der Name schon impliziert, Wasser und andere Flüssigkeiten (Lava, Fuel, Oil...) transportieren. Bei Waterproof Pipes gibt es eigentlich nur eine Möglichkeit Flüssigkeiten in die Pipes zu bekommen, zB. aus Tanks: _Waterproof Wooden Pipes_. Waterproof Pipes werden gecrafted indem man ein Pipe Waterproof in einem Craftingfeld oberhalb einer schon fertigen Pipe plaziert. Pipe Waterproof kann aus Kakteen gewonnen werden indem man diese zu Cactus Green zerkocht und dieses dann alleine in einem Craftingfeld der Wahl platziert.
Alle Waterproof Pipes:
- Stone
- Cobblestone
- Wooden
- Iron
- Gold
- Emerald


_Conductive Pipes_: Selbes Namensschema wie bei Waterproof Pipes, also zB. "_Stone Conductive Pipe_". Auch hier sagt der Name eigentlich alles (conductive = leitend), Conductive Pipes transportieren MJ von Stirling und Combustion Engines zu Maschinen die viel Energie benötigen. Conductive Pipes werden gecraftet indem man einen Redstone Staub oberhalb einer Gold, Stone oder Wooden Pipe platziert.
Alle Conductive Pipes:
- Wooden
- Stone
- Gold

Die verschiedenen Pipe-Typen verbinden sich logischerweise nicht untereinander.


*Wie craftet man Pipes?*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Normale Pipes




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Waterproof Pipes




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Conductive Pipes

Diese Rezepte gelten für alle Materialien.


*Welche Funktionen haben die verschiedenen Typen der Pipes?*

_Cobblestone Pipes_: Die allereinfachsten Pipes, sie leiten einfach nur Items weiter. Sie verbinden sich mit allen Pipes ausser Stone Pipes.

_Stone Pipes_: transportieren Items. Sie sind neben Cobblestone Pipes DIE Standardpipes. Sie verbinden sich mit allen Pipes, ausser Cobblestone-Pipes (ein Fakt der dazu genutzt werden kann wesentlich kompaktere Systeme zu bauen, weil man keinen Block Abstand halten muss). In Stone Pipes verlangsamen sich Items die von Gold Pipes beschleunigt wurden weniger schnell als in Cobblestone Pipes. Wegen diesem Fakt würde ich sie als Standard-Pipes anstatt Cobblestone Pipes empfehlen, weil der Aufwand einfach verschwindend gering ist (ein Stack Stone Pipes kostet im Vergleich zu einem Stack Cobblestone Pipes nur 2 Coal mehr, da 8 Pipes nur 2 Stone brauchen).

_Wooden Pipes_: Pumpen Items aus anliegenden Inventorys in andere Pipes. Sie müssen dazu allerdings mit Energie versorgt werden. Angetrieben durch eine Redstone-Engine bewegen sie immer ein Item gleichzeitig, nutzt man stärkere Engines (zB. Combustion Engine) pumpen sie bis zu 1 Stack gleichzeitig. Selbiges gilt bei Wooden Waterproof Pipes. Die Ausnahme bilden Wooden Conductive Pipes, die nicht mit Energie versorgt werden müssen. Allerdings muss man bei diesen darauf achten das die Engine auf sie ausgerichtet ist, ansonsten können sie keine Energie aus den Engines ziehen.

_Iron Pipes_: Optimal um mehrere Pipes auf eine zusammenzuführen ohne das Items in irgendwelche Ausgänge verschwinden in die sie gar nicht sollen, da Iron Pipes nur einen möglichen Ausgang besitzen. Diesen kann man daran erkennen das er "normal" aussieht, während an den Eingängen eine Art Ummantelung der Pipe zu sehen ist (Pic gibts unten^^). Man kann diesen Ausgang mit einem Wrench verstellen.

_Diamond Pipes_: Erfüllen eine ähnliche Funktion wie Iron Pipes, filtern aber nach Items. Sie besitzen Ausgänge die jeweils farblich gekennzeichnet sind und eine GUI in der man die Items die in den jeweiligen Ausgang wandern sollen einstellen kann (siehe unten).
Das Prinzip nachdem das funktioniert ist ziemlich simpel. Legt man ein Item in der GUI fest, geht auch nur dieses Item in den entsprechenden Ausgang. Setzt man das Item in mehreren Ausgängen fest werden die Items entsprechend zugeteilt, 1x in Rot, dann 1x in Blau meinetwegen, dann wieder Rot usw. Items die nirgendwo festgelegt sind teilen sich auf die Ausgänge auf in denen garkein Item festgelegt ist.

_Golden Pipes_: Beschleunigen alle Items die hindurchgehen/fließen, ansonsten verhalten sie sich wie Stone Pipes. Je länger das Stück aus Golden Pipes, desto stärker werden Items/Liquids beschleunigt. Golden Conductive Pipes sind effizienter (0,01% Verlust pro Block im Vergleich zu 1%) und haben eine größere Energiekapazität pro Tick als Stone Conductive Pipes.

_Emerald Pipes_: Funktionieren vom Prinzip wie Wooden Pipes, besitzen aber einen Filter was aus dem Inventory gepumpt werden soll. Stellt man Dirt ein, wird auch nur Dirt rausgepumpt. Ist kein Dirt mehr vorhanden, wird auch nix mehr rausgepumpt.

_Obsidian Pipes_: Saugen Items in ihren Wirkungsbereich an und bringen sie ins Pipe-System. Werden sie nicht mit Energie durch Engines versorgt ziehen sie nur Items auf dem Block vor ihnen an, ansonsten reichen sie zT. wesentlich weiter (siehe unten).

_Void Pipes_: Vernichten alle Items die man in sie hineinpumpt. Simpel, oder?

_Sandstone Pipes_: Verhalten sich wie Stone bzw. Cobblestone Pipes, ihre einzige besondere Eigenschaft ist das sie Cobblestone und Stone Pipes verbinden können.


*Bilder*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier zu sehen: Meine "leicht" komplizierte Variante um das powern einer Quarry über Conductive Pipes zu zeigen. Erst eine Wooden Conductive Pipe an die Combustion Engine, dann ein paar Stone Conductive Pipes und der Rest sind Golden Conductive Pipes. Wer sich für den kompletten Aufbau incl. Combustion Engines interessiert soll sich melden^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die GUI einer Diamond Pipe, Dirt wandert in den Blauen Ausgang, alles andere in den gelben (weil nur da ne Pipe dran ist, sieht man im nächsten Bild)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie gesagt, Diamond Pipe. Dirt wird dank der Diamond Pipe zur Void Pipe geleitet und damit vernichtet. Der Rest der Items wandert in die Chest hinter dem gelben Ausgang.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einmal das zusammenführen der beiden Pipes in eine einzelne durch eine Iron Pipe. Man sieht, die Items gehen komplett in die gewünschte Pipe und verteilen sich nicht auf die anderen. Ansonsten sieht man im Vergleich recht gut die Beschleunigung durch die Golden Pipes: Die Items sind hinterher viel näher beieinander (=schneller).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie man eine Wooden Pipe benutzt. Normalerweise wird das ganze Zeug in der Erde versenkt... genau das hab ich bei den anderen Truhen bzw. Pipes gemacht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Einflussradius einer Obsidian Pipe mit verschiedenen Engines. Hab ich allerdings nicht selber gemacht, sondern stammt aus dem Buildcraft-Wiki. Die zwei Redstone-Engines machen den Einflussradius im Vergleich zu einer einzelnen übrigens nicht größer, sondern sorgen nur dafür das ganze Itemstacks schneller angesaugt werden. Noch mehr Engines bringen nix.


Wie man sieht habe ich ein Texture Pack benutzt, das ist Sphax Pure BDCraft + entsprechendes AddON für Tekkit Lite.

Sollten noch Fragen offen sein, oder ihr habt Verbesserungsvorschläge/Korrekturen, tut euch keinen Zwang an.

*Quellen*
Nur wie oben schon erwähnt:
Obsidian Pipe - Minecraft buildcraft Wiki

Sollte irgendjemand von euch den Wunsch verspüren das zu kopieren, soll er es tun. Hauptsache ihr gebt auch das BC-Wiki als Quelle an oder lasst das Bild raus...


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (2. Februar 2013)

Hast dir viel Arbeit Gemacht.Danke.
Ist Hilfreich einen überblick über die Röhren zu bekommen.
Danke.
Einzigste was ein wenig Irritiert ist das Spax TP.
Meinen Daumen hast du .


----------



## Memphys (2. Februar 2013)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> Hast dir viel Arbeit Gemacht.Danke.
> Ist Hilfreich einen überblick über die Röhren zu bekommen.
> Danke.
> Einzigste was ein wenig Irritiert ist das Spax TP.
> Meinen Daumen hast du .


 
Ich kann einfach nur die normalen Textures plus dann noch die zusammengewürfelten Texturen von den Techmods nicht ertragen... dann doch lieber mit Sphax, wo das dann halt son bisschen einheitlich aussieht.


----------



## ReFleXxiv (2. Februar 2013)

Hey Killerpfote! (info. ich bin der, der den akw-server gehostet hat)

ioch wollt auch nur mal sagen, das das ne gut idee is mit dem thread hier


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (3. Februar 2013)

Hab mal wieder ein Problem^^.

Hab das Tut ausprobiert,Cobbelstone in Diamonts,zu verwandeln.

Im Recycler wird Scrap hergestellt .
Aber im Mass-Fabricator wird kein UU-Matter hergestellt.
Hab verschiedene Anschlussvarianten ausprobiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vlt. funktioniert der M.Fabricator nicht in Tekkit Lite???


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (3. Februar 2013)

"Gelöst^^."

Der Mass-Fabricator bekam zu wenig Saft^^.
Hab direkt noch eine Leitung von den HV-Solarzellen and den M.F. gelegt und schon dudelt er lustig vor sich hin^^.
=====================================================================
OK Hab mal die Mass-Fabrik auf Bildern versucht darzustellen.
Ist kompackter als ein TUT -Video anzusehen.

(begriffe können im Reiter Kiste direkt eingegeben werden.zum besseren finden)
Als erstes braucht man viel Power:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unter den Recyclern liegt das 4x ins. Kabel.Der MFSU ist ein Stromspeicher.
Der Recycler verwendet so ziemlich alles(Erde,Cobbel,Kies usw.).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ganz wichtig ist das die Upgrades ,vor  dem anschluss der Kabel,in jeden Recycler eingefügt werden.
Sonnst gehen selbige in die Luft^^.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Filter Pumpen weiter was man innen angibt.Werden Mit Timer Getacktet und Red Alloy Wire verbinden den Timer damit.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Mass Fabricator wird von Unten Mit Scrap versorgt.Oben liegt der Strom an(viel Strom).
Zur Seite ziehen Filter das UU-Matter raus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn die Anzeige 0% Anzeigt^^,arbeiten die Mass Fabricatoren nicht^^.
Sie Erzeugen auch ohne Scrap ,UU-Matter,aber nicht so schnell.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das UU-Matter wird durch einen Filter in die Automatic CraftingTabel geleitet.
Dort wird daraus Diamanten Gecraftet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist eine schöne Möglichkeit aus "Sch.....,Gold zu machen"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffe das euch das Hilft.
(seh grad das ich schon über 1K bin)


----------



## Marcimoto (4. Februar 2013)

Also ich hab Tekkit auch mal ne Weile gezockt. Aber was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen Tekkit und Tekkit Lite? Klingt für mich nach ner abgespeckten Version. Nur worin bestünde in diesem Fall der Nutzen?


----------



## neflE (4. Februar 2013)

Tekkit light ist eine neuere Minecraftversion und auch viele der Mods sind neuer. 
Dadurch gibt es einige Blöcke und Funktionen, die man bei Tekkit Classic nicht hat.
Dafür funktionieren auch einige Mods nicht mehr mit der neueren MC-Version, deshalb hält man noch das alte Classic mit dem orginalem Funktionsumfang erhalten.


----------



## Marcimoto (4. Februar 2013)

Ah, danke. Das wäre ja mal nen Vorwand, sich damit mal wieder zu befassen


----------



## Memphys (4. Februar 2013)

Killerpfote, findest du die Solar Arrays nicht ein bisschen übertrieben? 1-2 davon hätten auch gereicht


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (4. Februar 2013)

Übertrieben??
Viel hilft viel^^.Bevor ich zu wenig Saft hab nehm ich lieber mehr.
Hab eh ein Faibel für Solarzellen,die könnten unser Energieproblem Lösen:
(Weltweites Stromnetz(Die Sonne Scheint 24 Std.),Solarzellen auf *Alle*_ Häuser,
Überschüsse in Wasserstoff Speichern,Autos mit Brennstoffzellen ausrüsten,(Windräder sind nicht unproblematisch,mit den Solarzellen wird nur schon bebautes Gebiet genutzt.))
Sorry must ich mal loswerden^^.

@nefle:Haste Gut Erklärt,ich wusste es nicht^^ .
Ich glaub ich bau Solarzellen an:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weiß einer wie man ein Inhaltsverzeichnis in einem Thread macht ??
_


----------



## Shona (4. Februar 2013)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> Übertrieben??
> Viel hilft viel^^.Bevor ich zu wenig Saft hab nehm ich lieber mehr.


Dem kann ich nur zustimmen und ein atomkraftwerk wäre mit Risiken verbunden wenn man es falsch baut 




KillerPfote schrieb:


> Weiß einer wie man ein Inhaltsverzeichnis in einem Thread macht ??


 
Jap und zwr ist bei jedem Beitrag auf der rechten seite die Beitragsnummen und diese ist verlinkbar

Beispiel an deinem Post: Test



@Topic
Hab gerade selbst ein wenig mit Tekkit Lite rumgespielt da die Classik version mit Bukkit (was mir lieber wäre) noch kein Update auf 1.4.6/1.4.7 hat 
Muss schon sagen das Logisitc System ist der Hammer wenn man es mal richtig aufgebaut hat^^


----------



## Memphys (4. Februar 2013)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> Übertrieben??
> Viel hilft viel^^.Bevor ich zu wenig Saft hab nehm ich lieber mehr.
> Hab eh ein Faibel für Solarzellen,die könnten unser Energieproblem Lösen


 
Du hast da roundabout 20 HV-Arrays... 4 davon entsprechen in etwa dem Output des stärksten möglichen AKW. Ein bisschen oversized.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (4. Februar 2013)

Sind ca.85 HV-Arrays.Ist aber Trotzdem egal,weil ich Creative-Mod zum ausprobieren benutze.
Da sind mir die Ressourcen die ich verbrauch Egal.
In meiner Diamantfabrik kam mir zu wenig "Schrott" vom Steinbruch an,deswegen hab ich auch noch gleich den Cobbelstone Generator
gebaut.(Der Steinbrecher ist schon Cool)

Hab meine Testfabrik Mühsam erweitert(leider bis jetzt noch kein WE):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@nefle:Hättest mir ruhig erklären können,wie ich die Redstone -Tubes Anschließen muss.
Die klappen nämlich Prima.

Jetzt kommt mal Richtig Scraps raus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neflE (5. Februar 2013)

Cooles gerät, was du da entwickelst Killerpfote 

So ich möcht eeuch mal auf unseren Tekkitserver entführen...
Also wenn ihr mal lust habt eure Tekkit classic sachen in Tekkit light zu übertragen, dann kann man j anicht einfach so sie welt des einem in dem anderen öffnen. Meine idee also:
Speichern wir die Gebäude als schematics ab...
naja, die meißten Modblöcke wurden beim Importieren in Treppen verwandeltt und einige andere auch in Natursteine -.-



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Also alle Redstoneschaltungen und das Kühlysthem neuanlegen -.-
Aber was solls, war im Endeffekt weniger Arbeit als das AKW komplett neu zu machen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


So dann führ ich euch mal weiter in meine Potionfabrik...
Und das hier sind noch platzverschwendende Prototypen, aber vom Prinzip her mal zum zeigen 
In den Filterbergen sind die Braustände begraben



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

In der Fabrik können jetzt alle in Minecraft herstellbaren Tränke automatisch hergestellt werden, ein Bild der fertigen Fabrik folgt noch, mein Max Bilduploadvolumen war schon erreicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und weiter zur Fleischerrei..
Die ist von niborian gebaut worden.

An der Stelle hier steht in der finalen Version der LKW, welcher die Kühe "Anliefert" In echt werden hie rmit Deployern Spawningeggs ausgeführt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Und Fließbänder sind soooo Cool 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Die Kühe fahren also auf den Fließbändern an den Deployern weite rhinten vorbei und werden "durchgemolken" Also Milch haben wir genug ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Und wenn die Kühe dann "alle" sind kommen sie in dieses coole kästchen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Hmm was macht das bloß? Oben drauf sind Teslaspulen, die mit einer Zeitschaltuhr ein und ausgeschlatet werden und dann die Kühe Killen. Der Strom dafür wird später das AKW liefern.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Und das so entstandene Fleisch und Leder wird dann durch Pipes abtransportiert und sortiert.

Und noch einmal eine übersicht 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (5. Februar 2013)

Man echt Hammer was ihr so gebaut habt.
Jetzt weiß ich was ihr so die letzte Zeit gemacht habt^^.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (10. Februar 2013)

Tekkit Lite ist Mega Umfangreich puh^^.
Hab mir Heute mal ein "Steve`s Card`s 2" Tutorial angesehen.
Die Cards bauen(fast) Automatisch Tunnel.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer es noch nicht kennt,hier das Gut erklärte Tut.

Mod Spotlight - (HD) - Steve's Carts 2 - Deutsch/German - YouTube

Viel Spaß beim Nachbauen.
PS:Mir ist aufgefallen das der Mod besser mit Redstone läuft als Minecraft.
Trotzdem bricht die Framerate bei Exessiven Redstone Einsatz ein.
Vor allem wenn man viele Taktgeber einsetzt.
Echt schade das das keiner auf die Reihe bekommt das  flüssig zu Programieren.


----------



## Memphys (2. März 2013)

Nabend,

bräuchte mal eben konstruktive Vorschläge:
Wie baue ich mir in Tekkit Lite am besten eine kleine IC²-Stromversorgung (nur Induction Furnace, Macerator usw.) auf? In Tekkit Classic hab ich das immer über Water Strainer gemacht, die gibts ja nun aber nicht mehr. Generator ist mir zu aufwändig und er liefert auch nicht genug Strom für meine geupgradeten Maschinen...


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (6. März 2013)

Geht das nicht mit Low -oder High Voltage Solar Array??
Dann nen MFSU als Speicher,verbunden mit 4x ins. HV Cabel??
Das bringt auf jeden Fall genug Power.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (15. Mai 2013)

Sorry das ich es wieder "zum Leben bringe" aber was gibt es denn Nützliches für Strom? habe 2 Solarzellen auf mein Dach mit einer MFSU und dann unten einen kleinen Electric Furnace. Was könnte ich noch zum Kreislauf dazuhängen? Sowas wie ein Handy was mir anzeigt wv. gerade im MFSU drin ist ? 
Und wir hätten noch eine Ölquelle , was kann man da so machen  ?

Greetzz


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (15. Mai 2013)

Der Thread soll ja auch weiter geführt werden.Spiel im Mom nicht Tekkit.((nur Normales MC) Skyrim  ,COD BO 2).
Mit Öl kannst du eine Raffinerie bauen .Ich bin leider an den Passenden Anschlussröhren gescheitert bzw. da häng ich noch ^^.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mLNCGJ9rprA


----------



## Memphys (15. Mai 2013)

SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> Sorry das ich es wieder "zum Leben bringe" aber was gibt es denn Nützliches für Strom? habe 2 Solarzellen auf mein Dach mit einer MFSU und dann unten einen kleinen Electric Furnace. Was könnte ich noch zum Kreislauf dazuhängen? Sowas wie ein Handy was mir anzeigt wv. gerade im MFSU drin ist ?
> Und wir hätten noch eine Ölquelle , was kann man da so machen  ?
> 
> Greetzz


 
Ich bin immer mit der ziemlich noobigen Methode "Lava-Engines + Lava aus dem Nether(Teleport-Pipes) = Profit" ziemlich gut gefahren. Die Energie lässt sich problemlos per Power Converter (kA wies genau heißt) in EU umwandeln. Oder du nutzt einen kleinen Park davon (5-6 sollten reichen) um eine Quarry (Steinbruch, gräbt automatisch ein Loch (bis zu 64x64 bis runter zum Bedrock) und gibt dir die Ressourcen) zu betreiben.
Ansonsten gibts auch noch Solar Panels, die sind aber kostspieliger als die Lava-Engines (hab ich zumindest irgendwann mal ausgerechnet^^). Der einzige Vorteil ist eig. das du 512 EU/t auf nur einem Feld erzeugen kannst... oder Atomkraftwerke - die haben allerdings das selbe Problem wie im Reallife: Kernschmelze = nix gut. Allerdings gibts auch da sichere Varianten, die würd ich aber trotzdem nicht für den Anfang empfehlen.


----------



## Shona (17. Mai 2013)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> Mit Öl kannst du eine Raffinerie bauen .Ich bin leider an den Passenden Anschlussröhren gescheitert bzw. da häng ich noch ^^.


Öl bzw. das daraus gewonnene Fuel braucht man aber nur für Combustion Engines  und sonst für nichts. Diese kann man aber auch mit lava betreiben was zwar weniger leistung bringt aber Lava gibt es mehr als genug.



SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> Sorry das ich es wieder "zum Leben bringe" aber was gibt es denn Nützliches für Strom? habe 2 Solarzellen auf mein Dach mit einer MFSU und dann unten einen kleinen Electric Furnace. Was könnte ich noch zum Kreislauf dazuhängen? Sowas wie ein Handy was mir anzeigt wv. gerade im MFSU drin ist ?
> Und wir hätten noch eine Ölquelle , was kann man da so machen ?
> 
> Greetzz


Eiin Handy zur Anzeige was in einer MFSU noch drin ist gibt es nicht aber ein Industrial Information Panel

Ansonsten kann man mit Strom vieles machen kommt nur drauf an was du ansich machen willst und was für Solarzellen du auf dem Dach hast, den es sollten schon High Voltage Solarzellen sein damit es sich lohnt 


@Topic

Ein paar Bilder von unserem Server  Falls jemand mal vorbei schauen will müsste er bei uns auf den TS3 Server kommen,da wir nichtmehr das Standart Packet von Tekkit nutzen und man ein wenig anpassen muss 


Unsere Häuser + Gartenhaus für Crosss-Bredding auf dem Berg



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Taverne (Außen + Innen)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unsere kleine Farm 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fabrik (nur ein kleiner Einblick)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lagerhaus (sind gerade am umbauen )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Autocrafting Bereich im Lagerghaus (gibt noch 2x soviele Tische )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (18. Mai 2013)

Schöne Sachen habt ihr gebaut.


----------



## Coldhardt (18. Mai 2013)

Hab das auch mal gespielt war echt cool 

Gibts eigentlich nen PCGHX Server oder so, auf dem man einfach mal mit anderen Leuten Spaß haben kann, ohne das seine Base nach 2 Wochen geplündert wurde? 

LG
Coldhardt


----------



## SpotlightXFX (29. Mai 2013)

Währe nice , wenn jemand ne gute Internetleitung hat und nen Lappi rennen lässt dann könnten wir darauf spieln oder wir Mieten uns einen kleinen Sever bei nem Host ( sag kein Name  )und jeder legt was drauf ;D
Script und Pluggs ist kein Problem , und würde lieber ne Whitelist machen das keine "Heinze" draufkommen


----------



## TheMock (29. Mai 2013)

hay ich habe en baukkit server auf meinem q9300 leufen mit 4 gb ram und einer 1000t platte und eine  internet leitung von 150mb down und 5mb up loade können es ja versuchen wen ihr wollt xD


----------



## SpotlightXFX (29. Mai 2013)

Wie sieht es aus mit Script und so? Also hast du den Server schon ?


----------



## InGoodFaith (26. Juli 2013)

Ich grabe den Fred jetzt mal wieder aus.
Womit powert ihr eigentlich euren Quarry?
Ich mach das mit combustion engines, wie auf den bildern zu sehen ist, aber vielleicht hat jemand ine bessere idee!
Und 'stockt' der quarry bei auch auch manchmal?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (27. Juli 2013)

Hab lange kein Tekkit lite mehr gespielt,auch kein MC, =Gnomoria=   http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/strategiespiele/281567-gnomoria-sammel-thread.html.
Hatte mein Quary aber so  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...lthread-tekkit-lite-tekkit-2.html#post4954919  befeuert^^.


----------



## InGoodFaith (27. Juli 2013)

Ich habe auch erst wieder angefangen.
ICh muss aber sagen, dass es nur mit Freunden richtig spaß macht.
Meine Frage ist jetzt, ob die 5 combustion engines sozusagen 'reichen', oder ich mir eine alternative suchen sollte, durch die der quarry vielleciht schneller arbeitet..


----------



## Shona (28. Juli 2013)

InGoodFaith schrieb:


> Ich habe auch erst wieder angefangen.
> ICh muss aber sagen, dass es nur mit Freunden richtig spaß macht.
> Meine Frage ist jetzt, ob die 5 combustion engines sozusagen 'reichen', oder ich mir eine alternative suchen sollte, durch die der quarry vielleciht schneller arbeitet..


 Es gibt eine Alternative aber ob die machen willst ist eine andere Frage  den dazu müsstest du dich mit den Power Convertern auseinander setzen


----------



## InGoodFaith (29. Juli 2013)

Sag es, sag es!
Ich finde beschäftige mich gerade mit den mods, überall etwas reinschnuppern, also, warum nicht?


----------



## InGoodFaith (29. Juli 2013)

Kennt jemand von euch ein Mining turtle programm mit dem ich einen Raum ausheben kann?


----------



## MrWolfiXD (29. Juli 2013)

HeyHo, mein Name ist Wolfi und ich habe eine Frage. Und zwar :" Tekkit Lite ist ja mit Abstand eine der besten Modifikationen für Minecraft. Es gibt schöne und nicht so schöne Texture Packs dafür. Habt ihr ein schönes TP für Tekkit Lite, außer Sphax Pure BD Craft oder Soartex Fanver, also eins welches ich wohlmöglich nicht kenne?" Für jede Antwort wäre ich sehr dankbar. Ich bin neu in diesem Forum und hoffe auf eine schöne Zusammenarbeit und vielleicht kann ich ja die eine oder andere Frage mit klären. Danke


----------



## InGoodFaith (30. Juli 2013)

Schau mal hier!
Technic/Tekkit Pack Texture Packs - Minecraft Forum


----------



## MrWolfiXD (31. Juli 2013)

InGoodFaith schrieb:


> Schau mal hier!
> Technic/Tekkit Pack Texture Packs - Minecraft Forum


 
hmm, ja danke, aber diese Packs kenn ich auch schon, schade dass das Dokucraft nicht weitergebastelt wird. Danke erstmal dafür


----------



## InGoodFaith (2. August 2013)

Sag doch einen Ton. 
Nunja, für Tekkit gibts ja nun auch nicht soooo viele, leider..
kannst du nicht einfach mit gimp/photoshop dir selbst eins zusammenschneiden aus den elementen die die gefallen?(;


----------



## Minga_Bua (13. August 2013)

Ich hasse Minecraft -.- Spiele seit gestern wieder mitm Kumpel Tekkitlite und wir versuchen seit ner Stunde irgendwie Texture Packs anzuwerfen. Wieso ist das alles so kompliziert? Optifine,, mcpatcher,, zig verschiedene packs.. ARGH!


----------



## DeshaShu (15. August 2013)

Hey, für die Leute die einen Server suchen, alle anderen aufhören zu lesen 

Tekkorama Tekkit Lite Server • Tekkit Server List

Neuer Server mit ein paar netten Leuten erst, würde mich freuen wenn noch mehr kommen.

mfg


----------



## Brain-Game (30. September 2013)

hey Leute ich habe ein kleines problem, und zwar zocke ich seit längerem tekkit lite aber seit kurtzem stürtzt es immer ab sobald ich auf einen server gehe weis einer von euch eine lösung?
Lg jan


----------



## Memphys (30. September 2013)

Brain-Game schrieb:


> hey Leute ich habe ein kleines problem, und zwar zocke ich seit längerem tekkit lite aber seit kurtzem stürtzt es immer ab sobald ich auf einen server gehe weis einer von euch eine lösung?
> Lg jan


 
Server mit zusätzlichen Mods, die du manuell installieren musst? Du hast deinen Client gemoddet? Falsche Tekkit-Version (muss GENAU stimmen)?


----------



## Shona (1. Oktober 2013)

Memphys schrieb:


> Server mit zusätzlichen Mods, die du manuell installieren musst? Du hast deinen Client gemoddet? Falsche Tekkit-Version (muss GENAU stimmen)?


deswegen stürzt aber nicht gleich das spiel ab sondern man bekommt eine Fehlermeldung. 

ansich müsste es eine  Crash log geben in drin steht warum es abgestürzt ist.  leider wird die aber nicht immer erstellt. müsste man somit erstmal schauen ob es eine gibt oder nicht


----------



## Memphys (8. Dezember 2013)

Spielt jemand aktuell und kann sagen welche guten Methoden es atm gibt um BC/IC²-Energie zu erzeugen? Unter gut verstehe ich hinstellen und vergessen, also nix was man überwachen müsste wien Atomreaktor oder so. Vorher hab ich immer die Magmatic Engines aus Thermal Expansion genutzt, die gibts in V3 aber nicht mehr...


----------

